
Machine Learning, Kolmogorov Complexity, and Squishy Bunnies - deafcalculus
http://www.theorangeduck.com/page/machine-learning-kolmogorov-complexity-squishy-bunnies
======
conformist
There's an additional difficulty that maybe could be stressed more: Knowing
the computational complexity given the representation of a function as an
algorithm is also not trivial. A low Kolmogorov complexity can still lead to a
high runtime (I'm sure the author is aware of this).

